# Bounced mp3 from Logic Pro sounds different



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 16, 2020)

So I usually bounce projects I am working on to an mp3 file to share with friends and get their opinions

After bouncing the tracks, I open the mp3 on my Mac's Music App to listen

It sounds as if the volume on certain tracks in the project have decreased volume compared to when I listen to the project in Logic directly (especially drums and some ear candy sounds that are deep in the mix but I can certainly still hear when listening to the project play back within Logic)

Here are my bounce settings:






If anyone has any insight into what I might be doing wrong I would truly appreciate the advice

Thank you and be well


----------



## proxima (Jun 16, 2020)

You have Normalize: On. My guess is you're clipping on some tracks and Logic had to reduce the volume to keep from clipping.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 16, 2020)

proxima said:


> You have Normalize: On. My guess is you're clipping on some tracks and Logic had to reduce the volume to keep from clipping.




I did not notice any clipping but will check again


----------



## JJP (Jun 16, 2020)

I'd first turn off Normalize as Proxima says. Also check that in the Apple Music app you don't have any equalization (Equalizer Window) or sound enhancement (playback preferences) running.

You can also try a realtime bounce to see if you get any differences that way.

Finally, you may hear some differences when creating an MP3, but they should be very minor. If it's a concern, try bouncing a wav file and see if there are differences from the MP3.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 16, 2020)

What logic version are you on? As mentioned, try PCM and M4A in realtime and see what you get. I recently had to wipe my iPad, and sure enough, appears that Apple's algos have altered volume levels on video/audio web content.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 17, 2020)

Also increase your bitrate from 160 to 320.


----------



## VinRice (Jun 17, 2020)

It's Normalise. It turns MP3s to crap. There is a technical reason but I forget. Never use normalise, just make sure you're not clipping your master.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you. I ended up bouncing it as a Wave and switched normalize to "Overload protection only" and the project sounded just like it did in Logic


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Jun 17, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> What logic version are you on? As mentioned, try PCM and M4A in realtime and see what you get. I recently had to wipe my iPad, and sure enough, appears that Apple's algos have altered volume levels on video/audio web content.




Logic Pro 10.5.1


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------

